# My 1988 Volkswagen Scirocco 16v



## Travsauer (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello, this is my first post to this forum, so I hope I'm in the right place. I drive a 1988 Scirocco 16 valve, and I love it, it's an amazing car and it draws a lot of compliments, but my problem is that I just don't know anything about how to go about restoring it and bringing it back to its glory. I want to keep it on the road and its running currently but I think ideally I'd like to redo almost everything on it. I was wondering if someone could just give me some advice or some pointers on where to start and some ways to go about it.


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

First off, buy yourself a Bentley manual. 

Post pictures of your car. 

Where are you located? There is a Scirocco GTG in Ohio June 7-9 2013


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Also, stop by the Scirocco forum on here and say hi. It's relatively safe, no one's been bitten since [email protected] muzzled SciroccoHal.


----------

